# How often do you have to contact Uber to correct a fare?



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I have only driven for Uber on 6 occasions so far as I was previously only on Lyft. I have driven for Lyft for about 2.5 months before joining Uber.

On every one of those 6 occasions, I had to review my fares and contact Uber about some kind of problem. Mostly related to GPS going 'as the crow flies' but also trips not starting on time, app crashing my phone in the middle, and just general shenannigans with the app and getting paid. Also, not once has a toll been processed without me emailing and describing where I paid a toll and the exact amount.

This has not been a problem with Lyft. I have not had an issue with any fare on Lyft, other than being reimbursed $1.08 for a toll that had recently increased to $1.10. I have driven around 12x the amount of fares with Lyft as I have with Uber.

Does anyone else have this many problems? What are your fare/payment experiences compared to Lyft if you drive both?


EDIT: If a moderator wants to move this to the 'Pay' forum that might be more appropriate.

EDIT-2: Victory! Uber must be reading my posts... I had my first day without a problem this weekend. Granted, it was only 3 fares. Also, I just set-up a new phone line strictly for Ubering on a factory reset phone I had hanging around. We'll see what happens going forward, but I'm feeling pretty good about those 3 fares.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> *Does anyone else have this many problems? *


*Yes*. This is the norm unfortunately! About every 4-5 trips....I will have to EMAIL UBER "SUPPORT" (cough, cough....I laugh every time I have to call it that!) If they don't feel like paying you....they just ignore you....or downright LIE to you. I just got done emailing 'Support' for the 5th time since Friday concerning 2 No Shows they have not paid me for yet. I will now continue to email them approx every 12 hrs until they deposit the money into my pay statement. I even asked for an APOLOGY for their imcompetence and faulty app that caused me to not get paid in the first place. I'm not holding my breath though....or I'm sure I will end up looking a little like this-----> LOL


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I drive a Suburban, capacity of 7 passengers. PAX orders an "X", see the Suburban, and they all pile in. After the ride, I submit an issue with the fare, and indicate the number of passengers. Support then updates the fare to "XL".


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

every time I pass through some tolls,
some tolls are not being added at all.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Less than 1% of the time.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> every time I pass through some tolls,
> some tolls are not being added at all.


Yup same here, same route to the airport everytime but certain trips paid me tolls and some don't.
Past couple days and (On-going), I've been screen capturing my earning as soon as my trip is completed.
Because here and there couple bucks were missing. After 1 and a half day right before I was about to send a message to Uber support, it was there though.....(but I'm prepared)
Can't let Uber cheated on me when dropping a PAX cost me 40 min and coming back from NY to NJ takes me 2 hrs and more without paid coming back tolls.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Email support is a black hole as of late...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

9 times out of 10 when there is a toll (either not processed or the wrong amount) in Tampa and almost as frequently when rider doesn't show or cancels after their five-minute grace period.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

They count on their drivers to not pay attention. They get rich off screwing over their drivers. For drivers who do complain, it's fairly common to try to rob you with their incompetent e-mail support. I imagine they weasel out more money with the drivers who give up. You often need to escalate the problem, waste more of your time, and be relentless just to make this shady company pay what they owe you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am trying to get them grant me access to the driver trip logs via API. I would then write programs to track uber theft. So far no luck.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

About 2-3 times a week. Then again I only give about 30-40 rides a week


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I have only driven for Uber on 6 occasions so far as I was previously only on Lyft. I have driven for Lyft for about 2.5 months before joining Uber.
> 
> On every one of those 6 occasions, I had to review my fares and contact Uber about some kind of problem. Mostly related to GPS going 'as the crow flies' but also trips not starting on time, app crashing my phone in the middle, and just general shenannigans with the app and getting paid. Also, not once has a toll been processed without me emailing and describing where I paid a toll and the exact amount.
> 
> ...


Tonight was the first night actually for me contacting support.I accepted pickup at Hampton Town Center. Picked up and started the drive out to VA Beach. Used Google Maps partially out there. So 50minutes later (due to the HRBT traffic) and 30 miles later I drop off the PX and Complete the trip.

Just as I'm about to rate the rider the App freezes and I get a "Malformed Request" error. I close the app and restart it only to get the same error. I restart my phone, log back in with a server error this time. I'm smdh at this point worried that the trip didn't complete. 20 minutes later I finally log back in and my greatest fears came true. No trip data...not even the waybill showed up. Uber is looking into it but really worried.


----------



## BrandonSilva82 (Aug 12, 2015)

I get issues with tolls not being processed frequently, but I've never had to contact CS for any other ride issues. 

I've had the app crash during a trip but it didn't affect the payout (knock on wood that it never does).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shakenama said:


> Malformed Request


I like that one. I'll have to use it next time they ask me not to cancel so many trips.


----------

